

Show HN: If Google owned Twitter, what would the Android Twitter app look like? - chris_lacy

Frustrated be the lack of anything approaching the quality of TweetBot on Android, I decided to write my own Android Twitter client with the above goal.<p>The result is Tweet Lanes, which I just released for phones running 4.0 and above.<p>The big ticket items are: borderline theft of the Google Talk &#38; MMS app styling; New take on composing tweets; Reply to multiple tweets at one time, or block multiple spammers in one action; VolScroll - navigate the feed with volume up/down buttons; and plenty more.<p>App &#38; screenshots can be found here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tweetlanes.android
======
nickbarnwell
I've just switched to Android in the last few weeks and been using the
official Twitter application. Needless to say, I've been disappointed. This is
far and away superior, and I will definitely share it around to my friends and
coworkers as much as possible :)

------
monsto
not much of a Tweeterer, but lookin at the screens I'll say that you've
probably hit on something. Gtalk is designed that way because it works.

VolScroll, tho . . . not sure about it. on my Gal S2, the vol buttons are
really out of the way. I'll bet that the only time i'd use them with this app
would be when i only could use one hand. even then, it's just as easy to hold
with hand and thumb scroll...

And when's the only time you'd need 1-handed scrolling? Behind the wheel of
the car. Neat idea, to be sure... just not sure if it's practical.

~~~
chris_lacy
VolScroll is an additional means of scrolling. Touch scrolling naturally works
as you would expect.

I use it primarily when I'm tweetin' & eatin'. One hand is using a fork, the
other is holding the phone and easily navigating the feed.

~~~
nailer
If you could make it animate, rather than jump, I think it would work well.

------
hiddenstage
The UI is amazing. I really liked the tutorial screen for some reason. Great
job!

~~~
chris_lacy
Thanks a lot. I went through a few iterations on that, and I'm pleased with
the final result.

------
voxx
this is sexy, but why only ICS? Older phones need some <3 too!

Fantastic job. You should be a Google dude.

~~~
chris_lacy
Thanks a lot for the feedback. Once I add a few more core features and
implement tablet support, I will backport it to Android 2.x.

~~~
hiddenstage
I'm sure you know this, but in case you don't - ActionBarSherlock is
incredibly easy to use for backporting the actionbar, tabs, and fragments to
2.x.

~~~
chris_lacy
Yup I'll definitely use ABS when I backport it.

